# Saving Money in a Pandemic



## Kanky (Sep 18, 2020)

The Pandemic Has Created a Class of Super-Savers
					

“We’re just rife with cash and it has led to a decent amount of guilt.”




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Kanky (Sep 18, 2020)

I don’t believe that they feel guilty.  I don’t feel badly about how much extra money has come my way since this mess started, but I don’t like that so many black people are suffering.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 18, 2020)

These "guilt-ridden" people could also be diverting some of this cash piling up to organizations that help people in need. There's always that.


----------

